# Why My Roof Repair Might be a good Thing



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

So Im still upset about having to pay for my roof repair but Ive decided that it might not be a bad thing. Ive become more concerned about Opsec as of late. It gives me a chance to tell people who know about my preps that Ive stoped and that the cost has forced me to use what I did have. Trying to look on the positive side.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Good opportunity to make sure everything is nice and fire proof up there maybe run some water lines if you would like to be able to supress it a little more. Look at your rain catchment. Good cahnce to set up a antennae if you are working on a commo set up. 

Just helping you look for bright sides.


----------

